# Harness Question?



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I got a New to me harness from a friend. I know very little about harnessing and all that.

So my Question is, is this harness on right? Is it adjusted right? Anything wrong or missing?

Here are the pictures


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 24, 2011)

Also Does this bit fit better? I know it the headstall is to big, but how does the bit fit?


----------



## Minimor (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, the breeching is way too low, the breastcollar is positioned too low, the shaft loops are WAY too low and it looks like the crupper is hanging too low under his tail.

The bridle--in the first post the browband looks too short, the blinkers look to be rubbing against his eyes (or just above the eyes, not really the eyes themselves).

In the 2nd post the bit looks to be much too big, or else it's pulled to one side & just looks too wide.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 24, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Well, the breeching is way too low, the breastcollar is positioned too low, the shaft loops are WAY too low and it looks like the crupper is hanging too low under his tail.
> 
> The bridle--in the first post the browband looks too short, the blinkers look to be rubbing against his eyes (or just above the eyes, not really the eyes themselves).
> 
> In the 2nd post the bit looks to be much too big, or else it's pulled to one side & just looks too wide.



WOW ok thanks I will fix that tomorrow.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the above that Minimor stated as well as the overcheck looks to be too tight, hence the mouth wide open look! I'm also pretty sure you dont need a curb chain...it's serving no purpose! Mini harnesses are so adjustable that it can be hard to firgure out that perfect fit!


----------



## Jennywashere (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a harness some one gave me that is the same or very similar I am going to have to cut the blinkers off they will not stay out of my horses eyes no matter what I do. Mine also came with a straight bit not sure if yous is or not but I hate it and am changing that out for a smaller jointed snaffle. Just some problem that I had with mine that you might have with yours.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't you just hate fitting a new to you harness? I bought a harness with a cart. I know the cart is fine for my bigger minis but this harness....






This harness will never fit ANY of my horses. No matter how much I try and cut it down. I think it is just better to buy even a cheap NEW harness.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 25, 2011)

Katiean said:


> I think it is just better to buy even a cheap NEW harness.


We made the mistake of buying a new CHEAP harness. It didn't fit anything, either. The only way to get a good fit is to custom order a harness. It doesn't have to be overly expensive to fit, but it DOES need to fit. If it doesn't fit, it is dangerous.

What Minimor said is correct. I would add if I had snaps on my reins (I don't because that is just another point of potential failure) I would snap them so the connection is on the outside so the lip couldn't be pinched in it.

You will probably never get those blinders to fit correctly, as the blinker (blinder) stays aren't made correctly (which is virtually impossible with nylon).

Myrna


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 25, 2011)

I have decided not to keep the harnesses.

I was thinking maybe this harness or this one.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good decision I think, to look elsewhere for a harness.

I would suggest the "this one" of the two links in your last post. One of my harnesses is the Pleasure Harness from Ozark & it's a very nice harness. I think overall you would be much more satisfied with it than the nylon one in your other link.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 26, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Good decision I think, to look elsewhere for a harness.
> 
> I would suggest the "this one" of the two links in your last post. One of my harnesses is the Pleasure Harness from Ozark & it's a very nice harness. I think overall you would be much more satisfied with it than the nylon one in your other link.



Ok thanks!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree, go with the cheap leather one!

I have a quite nice set of nylon harness, but it only cost $100 new, so I think that clunky one is a bit dear.

I will say though, the check on the nylon harness went straight in the bin (yes, I know, I would do that anyway!) because it was way, way too short. So that sort of thing, if you insist on using the darn thing, is a must to "check" Hah, pun intended


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 26, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> the check on the nylon harness went straight in the bin (yes, I know, I would do that anyway!) because it was way, way too short.


This is pretty typical with "off the rack" harnesses. If you go with a harness maker that will custom build, then that isn't an issue, but it might cost you a little more. For a good quality, inexpensive (comparing apples to apples...) option, I would go with the Iowa Valley Carriage mini harness The leather is better quality, the hardware is better (no stupid Conway buckles that are really hard, if not practically impossible to adjust, especially after they have been stuck in one place after a while, not to mention completely dangerous in a wreck because you can't get them undone easily), and the owner is helpful to get you the options you want and make sure that all the parts fit on a middle hole. What is the point of spending cash on a harness that doesn't fit?

While the breed ring may not care if a harness is on the "last hole" either short or long, the carriage ring does, and for good reason. There is absolutely no adjustment in a pinch with a harness on the last hole. Say a hip strap breaks. You could let it out on the other side and still make it work when you are stuck out on the trail. If the buckle (heaven forbid if it is a stupid Conway) is on the last hole on both sides and the leather breaks (usually at a hole), you are up a creek without a paddle.

Buy quality, cry once.

Myrna


----------



## Sandee (Apr 26, 2011)

If you're thinking at all about showing, then the leather is the way to go. It's not that much more $ and I think you'll be much happier with it. It does require that you clean it to keep it in condition but the nylon just ends up making you feel cheap when you look around and see everyone else in leather. One bit of advice is that new leather harness (cheap or not) often needs to be conditioned ( personal choice of product) to soften it as it can be stiff.


----------



## keely2682 (Apr 26, 2011)

Katiean that harness looks too big, not poorly made. maybe you have a B size harness on an A size horse?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know you've decided to chuck this harness (and I'm glad you did) but just for the sake of general education....

1) The height of the front of the breastcollar is pretty good now but when you put pressure on it it will drop too low. I'd raise it at least a notch on each side.

2) The check, winkerstays and browband on the first bridle are all too tight. See how the browband is pulling the bridle into the back of his ears?

3) The throatlatch and cheek pieces look okay on the first bridle although it's hard to tell how much extra strap there may be. The second bridle is way too large, as is the bit. The winkerstays on it are a decent length if only they had wire in them to hold the blinkers out away from his eyes.

4) He definitely does not need a curb strap (they do no good on a snaffle bit) and Myrna is right that any snaps should be attached with the opening away from the horse. I learned that one in 4-H.





5) You did great putting the saddle far enough back, the girth will not pinch his elbows in that position. You'd need to take the tugs (also called the "shaft loops") up much higher to hitch him up.

6) The backstrap and crupper do look a bit too long. The hipstrap on the breeching is okay but could be a little further forward.

7) The breeching itself appears to be okay as far as length but is positioned way too low. The holdback straps also look like they are too long. (When ground-driving, connect the holdbacks to the tugs/shaft loops on the saddle rather than up to the rein terrets.)

8) Reins and traces appear to be a decent length.

With the exception of the blinkerstays and the atrociously-designed overcheck that's really pretty decent for a nylon harness. As everyone else has said however, I think you'd be much happier with the leather Ozark Pleasure harness.





Leia


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 27, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I know you've decided to chuck this harness (and I'm glad you did) but just for the sake of general education....
> 
> 1) The height of the front of the breastcollar is pretty good now but when you put pressure on it it will drop too low. I'd raise it at least a notch on each side.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! That really was educational!!!!!


----------



## Shawn Hester (Apr 27, 2011)

Have to say that Minimor hit it on the head. The set is all in the correct place but things are too loose and not correctly fitted. I have noticed also that the nylon harness seem to rub like blankets do and that the Belly Band can rub and irritate the horse in its armpit area. They are nice though for training for ground driving as they cant be ruined too easily. OTHER than that CONGRATULATIONS on your first hook up!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a custom fit black leather harness made with a better fit saddle, britching, reins, bridle, and everything from a local amish harness maker. It is gorgeous, has the v shaped collar . I paid around $575 for it and that included Pa. tax. It took him a few months to make it, but it was well worth the wait. He is very popular around here which is why he is a bit backed up in work. I priced a nice bridle at another shop for the same price as my whole harness cost. I got black leather, he also has russett which might be a bit higher in price. You can get brass or steel fittings. He will make anything custom that you want, sliding back band, quick release tugs, or just plain standard harness. He does big horse harness too. I am so glad I didn't go somewhere else first. Adair


----------

